

Ask HN: Favorite encrypted VPN provider? - MikeCapone

I'm considering subscribing to a VPN service for increased security and privacy.<p>But the reviews I found are confusing and contradictory, making it very hard to pick a provider (f.ex. strongvpn.com is both "great" and "horrible". Same for perfect-privacy.com).<p>I trust this crowd a lot more than random online reviews, so I'd like to ask what's your fave VPN provider and why?<p>Ideally: Very fast using Canadian and US servers, would work well on OS X (better if doesn't require additional software), would use strong encryption, and have a solid privacy policy.<p>Thanks in advance for the help.
======
jjguy
I pay $8/mo for a VPS and run OpenVPN [1]. There's a nicely-done OS X client
[2], and OpenVPN will run on whatever port/protocol combination you need. You
also get the benefit of a shell account on your own little corner of the
internet, a lightweight server to toy with and full ssh access to play all
sorts of games with ssh port forwarding [3].

1 - <http://openvpn.net/>

2 - <http://viscosityvpn.com>

3 -
[http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/admingui...](http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Port_Forwarding.html)

~~~
MikeCapone
Thank you, I'll look into that method.

------
pasbesoin
Get one that pushes everything over SSL / TLS / port 443. Other protocols /
ports are often blocked in random and public settings.

